# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αυπνία,αγχος και αλκοόλ

## KandA

Καλησπέρα με λένε Κατερίνα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε ένα θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω.Με τον άντρα μου είμαστε μαζί 16χρόνια τα 6 τελευταία παντρευτήκαμε και κάναμε ενα παιδάκι.Σε όλα τα χρόνια που τον ξέρω είχε πάντα απωθημένα αγάπης απο την οικογένεια του.Ο πατέρας του ήταν απών στην οικογένεια.Βάραγε μητέρα και κόρη και ο άντρας μου για να αποφύγει να τα βλέπει αυτά ξεκίνησε να μένει απο μικρός 12 χρονών σε ένα δώμα πάνω απο το σπίτι του.Είχε μια δική του επιχείρηση και λόγω κρίσης έκλεισε.Έμεινε για αρκετό καιρό άνεργος και παραλλήλα εγω έμεινα και εγκυος.Είχε αρχίσει να μπαίνει σε καταθλίψη μια λόγω του παιδιού που είχε απαιτήσεις μια της στεναχωρίας του που δεν είχε δουλειά.Με τα χίλια ζόρια και μέσω γνωστού μετα απο 2 χρόνια ανεργίας βρήκε δουλειά.Ξεκίνησε πολύ καλά όμως μετα απο ενα χρόνο άρχισε να ζορίζετε.Του βγαίνανε φοβίες που είχε αλλα δεν τις είχε βγάλει.Κρίσεις πανικού,κλειστοφοβία, έπαιρνε προσωπικά κάποιες
Παρατηρήσεις που δεν αφορούσαν αυτόν.Με αποτέλεσμα οταν ξεκίνησαν οι κρίσεις πανικού είχε ενα μπουκαλάκι με τσίπουρο στην τσάντα του για να μπορέσει να 
Αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση.Μετά απο καιρό ξεκίνησαν και οι αυπνίες και εκεί πάλι το τσίπουρο για να τον βοηθήσει να κοιμηθεί.Μετά απο 1χρόνο είχε πάντα μαζί του μια τσάντα με ενα μπουκα΄λι νερό και ενα μπουκαλάκι τσίπουρο για να νιώθει ασφάλεια.Κάποια στιγμή μετά απο πολύ ζόρι στην δουλειά πιέστηκε και ήρθε φουσκωμένος στο σπίτι.Έκαιγε το στήθος του και μου λέει δεν μπορώ άλλο.Τον ρώτησα πως αν έφευγε απο την δουλειά θα τον βοηθούσε ψυχολογικά?Και μου είπε ΝΑΙ και το έκανε.Την μια μέρα το έκανε την άλλη έπεσε ξερός για ύπνο.Όλη την ημέρα κοιμόταν και το βράδυ έπινε αλκοόλ όχι μεγάλες ποσότητες για να κοιμηθει.

Πότε δεν ήταν μεθυσμένος,πότε δεν μας πείραξε ποτέ δεν μας ενόχλησε.Μόνο κοιμόταν.Όταν του έλεγα να το κοιτάξει και να βρούμε ενα γιατρό για τα ψυχολογικα του πάντα έλεγε ξέρω τι έχω θα το φτιάξω μόνος μου.Έτσι άντεξα ενα μήνα στο σπίτι μετά αναγκαστηκά τον έδιωξα απο το σπίτι και τον έστειλα στους γονείς του για να μην τον βλέπει το παιδί.Εκεί κάθισε 2μηνές.Πήγε σε ψυχιατρο ξεκινησε να παιρνει τα χαπιά σιγα σιγα σταμάτησε να πίνει.Και ετσι γυρισε στο σπιτι ξανά.

Στο σπίτι η χαρα κράτησε ενα μήνα.Μετα ξεκίνησε παλι να πίνει σιγα σιγα.Στην αρχή σαν παρέα μετά μόνο το βράδυ.Μετά απο ενα τσακωμο που είχε με τους γονείς του σταμάτησε και τα χάπια και άφησε μόνο το βράδυ το ποτό να τον βοηθάει να κοιμάται.Η γιατρός μας είπε πως πρέπει να είμαστε αυστηροί μαζί του.Εφτασα να μην κοιμάμαι τα βραδυα για να παρακολουθώ τι κάνει.Έχει κάνει την νύχτα μέρα.Πάντα μου το έκρυβε,μου έελγε ψέμματα και έβγαινε απο το σπίτι μόν όταν ήταν να πάρει 
Το ποτό του.Εχουν περάσει 5μήνες απο τότε και πλέον εχω κουραστεί.Πως μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω ψυχολογικά?Τι μπορώ να κάνω να τον βοηθήσω?Μου έιπαν να πάει σε ομάδα μόνο έτσι θα βοηθηθεί.Αυτό που κάνω πλέον είναι πως του λέω πως θα φύγει απο σπίτι την τάδε μέρα και αυτή είναι την άλλη Πεμπτη.Και θα το κάνω.Τον βοηθάω έτσι η τα κάνω χειρότερα?

----------


## Έρις

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε αυτή τη φάση μπορείς να τον βοηθήσεις... Κι εγώ θεωρώ πως η καλύτερη λύση είναι η απεξάρτηση... ακόμη και σε ψυχίατρο να ξαναπάει, θα τον φορτώσει χάπια που δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν θα βοηθήσουν ή αν θα ολοκληρώσει την θεραπεία. Μπρείτε να ψάξετε είτε για κάποιο πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης. Η δική του άποψη ποια είναι;

----------


## KandA

Οταν κατάλαβα οτι σταμάτησε τα χάπια τον ξεκίνησα πάλι απο την αρχή.Τον ξύπναγα και του τα έδινα .Τα πρωινά δεν μπορούσα να τον παρακολουθήσω γατί δουλεύω και το απόγευμα όταν γύρναγα ήταν πάντα ξύπνιος εκτός απο μερικές μέρες που του μίλαγα και κοιμόταν όρθιος.Μέτα έβλεπα πως του πέφτανε τα πιάτα,τα ποτήρια απο τα χέρια. Δεν ήξερα αν η υπνηλία είναι απο τα χαπια που τα ξαναέπαιρνε απο την αρχή η απο το ποτό.Οταν του έλεγα έχεις θέμα δεν το καταλαβαίνεις? Θα μας χάσεις.θα χάσεις την οικογένεια σου.Μου έλεγε μην αγχώνεσαι θα τα φτιάξω όλα. Ενα βράδυ σηκώθηκα να δω που είναι και ξυπόλητη όπως ήμουν πάτησα χυμένο ποτό και εκεί τσανίστηκα τόσο πολύ που είπα τέλος.Και πριν προλάβω να τον βοηθήσω να τον βάλω στο κρεββάτι σωριάστηκε στο πάτωμα.Η γιατρός μας είχε δώσει χάπι για το ποτό.Έτσι ανέλαβα δράση και του είπα πως αν μέχρι την Πέμπτη δεν έχει γίνει καλά η δεν πάρει την απόφαση να πάει σε κέντρο θα φύγιε απο το σπίτι.Του ετοιμασα και μια τσάντα να την βλέπει.

----------


## Έρις

Μέχρι την Πέμπτη σίγουρα δεν προλαβαίνει να γίνει καλά, αλλά ίσως μπορέσει να πάρει μια απόφαση. Ο αλκοολισμός είναι από τις χειρότερες αρρώστιες και δύσκολα αντιμετωπίσιμη, ιδιατέρως όταν δεν υπάρχει θέληση... Κάνε μια έρευνα για κέντρα απεξάρτησης με στεγνά προγράμματα.... Μην βασίζεσαι μόνο στην ψυχίατρο και στο χάπι που του έδωσε.... κι έχε στο νου σου ότι κόβοντας το αλκοόλ υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αναδυθούν συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης.

----------


## KandA

Του το έχω πει καιρό και δεν το κάνω για να γίνει καλά αλλα για να πάρει μια απόφαση.Απλά αν δεν πάρει αυτη την απόφαση δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω άλλο.Μετά θα έχω θέμα με το παιδί.Ο μικρός ήδη λέει μαμά ο μπαμπας θα κοιμάται οταν θα πάμε σπίτι ή θα είναι ορθιος να παίξουμε?Οταν εννοείς στεγνά προγραμματα?ΜΟυ προτεινε η γιατρος το προγραμμα Αθηνα η το ανωνυνοι αλκοολικοι.

----------


## Έρις

Στεγνά προγράμματα είναι αυτά που δεν αντικαθιστούν την ουσία της εξάρτησης με κάποια άλλη. Μπορείς να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο πληροφορίες για προγράμματα κι επίσης σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις βοηθάει η ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία.
Ο άντρας σου έχει καταλάβει την έκταση του προβλήματος;

----------


## KandA

Αυτο που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως οταν είχε φύγει απο το σπίτι του έκρυψε η αδερφη του τα ποτά,χρηματα και οτιδηποτε μπορει να τον κανει να πίνει η να τον κάνει να πάει να πάρει ποτό και τότε έπαθε στερητικό σύνδρομο έτρεμε.Το κινήτρο του για να γίνει καλά είμασταν εμείς.Ήρθε σε εμάς νηφάλιος χωρίς να πίνει σταγόνα και στα τραπέζια που είμασταν το δεν έπινε ποτέ.Μετα ομως απο εναν τσακωμο με τους γονεις του το ξαναρχισε.Ο άντρας δεν νομίζω ότι εχει καταλάβει την έκταση.Οταν μας χάσει μόνο θα το καταλάβει.

----------


## Έρις

Συνήθως όταν καταστραφούν διάφοροι τομείς στη ζωή τους αντιλαμβάνονται το μέγεθος του προβλήματος, αλλά αυτή η στιγμή είναι διαφορετική για τον καθένα. Αν βρίσκεται σε άρνηση, δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρει να μείνει στο πρόγραμμα, αλλά αξίζει να δοκιμάσετε.

----------


## savatage

> Συνήθως όταν καταστραφούν διάφοροι τομείς στη ζωή τους αντιλαμβάνονται το μέγεθος του προβλήματος


KandA αυτο ειναι το κλειδι. Δυστυχως. Προσπαθεις να βοηθησεις αλλα αθελα σου συντηρεις αυτη την κατασταση. Ισως χρειαστει να τον απομακρυνεις απο το παιδακι σου για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα. Ο ψυχιατρος δεν ειναι ο καταλληλος να αντιμετωπισει τον αλκοολισμο. Καλυτερα να παει σε κεντρο απεξαρτησης να τον αναλαβουν εμπειρα ατομα.
Θα σου φανει και εσενα και σε εκεινον πολυ σκληρο να του κλεισεις την πορτα, αλλα το σοκ μπορει να του κανει καλο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το ποτό του.Εχουν περάσει 5μήνες απο τότε και πλέον εχω κουραστεί.Πως μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω ψυχολογικά?Τι μπορώ να κάνω να τον βοηθήσω?Μου έιπαν να πάει σε ομάδα μόνο έτσι θα βοηθηθεί.Αυτό που κάνω πλέον είναι πως του λέω πως θα φύγει απο σπίτι την τάδε μέρα και αυτή είναι την άλλη Πεμπτη.Και θα το κάνω.Τον βοηθάω έτσι η τα κάνω χειρότερα?


Αγαπητη Κατερινα , ειναι λες και μιλας για μενα ............ ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα , δεν επινα μεγαλες ποσοτητες , κρασι επινα , ουτε καν τσιπουρο ........................ εκρυβα κι εγω τα μπουκαλια σε ευφανταστα μερη , δεν ειχα φτασει στο σημειο ομως να εχω μαζι μου ενα μπουκαλι αλκοολ ........ η σταση σου δεν τον βοηθαει , κανεις δεν μπορει να τον πεισει να κοψει το αλκοολ , ο ιδιος ο Θεος να κατεβη να του πει να κοψει το αλκοολ ,παλι δεν θα το κοψει.......... θα το κοψει οποτε και αν θελει εκεινος μονον , εγω τοκοψα οταν πλεον κοντευα τα 50 , και ειπα οτι δεν θελω να καταστρεψω την υπολοιπη ζωη μου , και τα καταφερα , δυσκολα ομως , μετα απο πολλες αποτυχημενες αποπειρες ........ η γνωμη μου ως παθοντος , ειναι να καταφυγει σε καποιον ειδικο η μια ομαδα , εσυ ειναι αδυνατον να τον βοηθησεις , το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να κρυβει καλυτερα τα μπουκαλια , η να σε κοροιδευει ( αναγκαστικα ) , σιγουρα πραματα ........ και παλι , ειναι τοσο ισχυρη η εξη στο αλκοολ , που μονο το 15% απο τους καταφευγοντες σε ειδικους η ακομη καλυτερα ομαδες , καταφερνει να αποκοπει μονιμως απο το αλκοολ , οποτε καταλαβαινεις την δυναμη του εθισμου αυτου ......... ειναι ασθενεια ο αλκοολισμος , και βαρια μαλιστα ......
επινα επι 6-7 χρονια ............ με ατυχηματα , νοσοκομεια απο τραυματισμους , και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα .......
παντα εχουμε μια δικαιολογια γιατι αρχισαμε το ποτο ( εχασα κι εγω χρηματα αρκετα και το αρχισα ) , αλλα πραματικη δικαιολογια δεν υπαρχει .......... εφευρισκουμε μια για να δικαιολογουμε το ποτο ......

----------


## KandA

Savatage Μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τον αφησω.Παντα ειμασταν διπλα ο ενας στον αλλο.Παλευω τοσο καιρο για να γινω σκληρη μαζι του και να αρχιζω να το δουλευω στο μυαλο μου οτι ετσι πρεπει να γινει.Οτι πρεπει να φυγει.Με ποναει που βρισκει δυναμη να παει να παρει ποτο και οχι δυναμη να παει το μεσημερι το παιδι του απο το νηπιο.Εκτος απο τον αντρα μου εχω και ενα παιδακι με ΔΕΠΥ που θελει και αυτο βοηθεια τρεχω λογο εργο δουλεια δραστηριοτητες σπιτι και αυτος πουθενα.Σε ολα μονη μου.Παντως οσοι καταφερατε να το νικησετε ολο αυτο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σας.Εισαστε πιο δυνατοι απ οσο νομιζατε.

----------


## KandA

Macgyver λυπαμαι αν σου θυμησα τ δικα σου αλλα χαιρομαι που το ξεπερασες.Οτσν εννοεις η σταση μου δεν τον βοηθαει;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ο μικρός ήδη λέει μαμά ο μπαμπας θα κοιμάται οταν θα πάμε σπίτι ή θα είναι ορθιος να παίξουμε


ε δε ξερεις τι θα γινει οταν μεγαλωσει θα κλωσαει τα αυγα σε καμια καρεκλα θα τυλιζεται με παπλωματα και η φιλη του θα του λεει σηκω κλπ και τελικα μπορει να γινει διευθυντης η προεδρος στη ταξη οπως λεει και η λεξη ειναι αυτος που καθεται στην εδρα συνεχεια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ισως χρειαστει να τον απομακρυνεις απο το παιδακι σου για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα.


τωρα ειναι αργα μαλον θα εχει καταγραψει στον εγκεφαλο του ολες τις πληροφοριες για το τι συμβαινει αφου αρχισε να τα σχολιαζει και ολας

----------


## KandA

> τωρα ειναι αργα μαλον θα εχει καταγραψει στον εγκεφαλο του ολες τις πληροφοριες για το τι συμβαινει αφου αρχισε να τα σχολιαζει και ολας


Αλεξανδρε το λαθος μου ειναι οτι τον πιστεψα.Οταν γυρισε ηταν τοσο κοντα στον μικρο που ο μικρος δεθηκε μαζι του.Τα απογευματα ειναι παντα ξυπνιος.Σημερα παω σε ψυχολογο να μου πει πως να δουλεψω τον αποχωρισμο του μπαμπα απο το σπιτι.

----------


## KandA

> Συνήθως όταν καταστραφούν διάφοροι τομείς στη ζωή τους αντιλαμβάνονται το μέγεθος του προβλήματος, αλλά αυτή η στιγμή είναι διαφορετική για τον καθένα. Αν βρίσκεται σε άρνηση, δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρει να μείνει στο πρόγραμμα, αλλά αξίζει να δοκιμάσετε.


Ερις εχεις τοσο δικιο.Η αληθεια ειναι πως αν παρει την αποφαση θα την παρει επειδη θα τον πιεσουμε.Σκεφτηκα την Κυριακη να τον παω στους ανωνυμους αλκοολικους που ειναι σνοιχτο μπας και ακουσει κστι.

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver λυπαμαι αν σου θυμησα τ δικα σου αλλα χαιρομαι που το ξεπερασες.Οτσν εννοεις η σταση μου δεν τον βοηθαει;


Δεν μενοχλει που μου θυμησες τα παλια , καθολου ,...... δεν σουπα , επινα κατα Μ.Ο. ενα μπουκαλι κρασι/μερα ...... εννοω οτι με το να τον πιεζεις με διαφορους τροπους να κοψει το ποτο , απλα τον εκνευριζεις , θα μου πεις τι να κανεις , να μεινεις αδρανης ? οχι, αλλα δεν βγαινει τιποτα με την σταση αυτη , την αυστηρη , απολυτως τιποτα .........δειξε κατανοηση στο προβλημα του , ξερει πολυ καλα οτι εχει προβλημα , δεν ειναι αναγκη να του το υπενθυμιζεις , πλησιασε τον με καλο τροπο, οχι σαν ασθενη , αλλα σαν συζυγο, σαν εναν δικο σου ανθρωπο, που ειναι , και δειξε κατανοηση, ετσι θα γινει πιο δεκτικος στα λογια σου .....το ζητουμενο εινα να σου ανοιχτει, και να σου μιλησει για το προβλημα του, οχι να κρυβει τα μπουκαλια , να βρειτε απο κοινου μια λυση , ...... οπως μιλαγα εγω στον κολλητο μου για το προβλημα μου ( ανυπαντρος ειμαι ) , δεν με κατεκρινε ποτε, παντα ηταν συγκαταβατικος με το προβλημα μου, και η σταση του με βοηθησε ..........ηταν καλος κροατης , καταληγαμε στο οτι κατι πρεπει να γινει με το ποτο, αλλα ηταν σημαντικο οτι δεν μεπιανε απ τα μουτρα ....... παντα ηταν επιεικης.... και μπορουσα να συζητησω ανετα μαζι του για το θεμα μου .....

----------


## KandA

> Δεν μενοχλει που μου θυμησες τα παλια , καθολου ,...... δεν σουπα , επινα κατα Μ.Ο. ενα μπουκαλι κρασι/μερα ...... εννοω οτι με το να τον πιεζεις με διαφορους τροπους να κοψει το ποτο , απλα τον εκνευριζεις , θα μου πεις τι να κανεις , να μεινεις αδρανης ? οχι, αλλα δεν βγαινει τιποτα με την σταση αυτη , την αυστηρη , απολυτως τιποτα .........δειξε κατανοηση στο προβλημα του , ξερει πολυ καλα οτι εχει προβλημα , δεν ειναι αναγκη να του το υπενθυμιζεις , πλησιασε τον με καλο τροπο, οχι σαν ασθενη , αλλα σαν συζυγο, σαν εναν δικο σου ανθρωπο, που ειναι , και δειξε κατανοηση, ετσι θα γινει πιο δεκτικος στα λογια σου .....το ζητουμενο εινα να σου ανοιχτει, και να σου μιλησει για το προβλημα του, οχι να κρυβει τα μπουκαλια , να βρειτε απο κοινου μια λυση , ...... οπως μιλαγα εγω στον κολλητο μου για το προβλημα μου ( ανυπαντρος ειμαι ) , δεν με κατεκρινε ποτε, παντα ηταν συγκαταβατικος με το προβλημα μου, και η σταση του με βοηθησε ..........ηταν καλος κροατης , καταληγαμε στο οτι κατι πρεπει να γινει με το ποτο, αλλα ηταν σημαντικο οτι δεν μεπιανε απ τα μουτρα ....... παντα ηταν επιεικης.... και μπορουσα να συζητησω ανετα μαζι του για το θεμα μου .....


Ο τροπος προσεγγισης ειναι το μεγαλο μου θεμα.Αν με ρωτησεις σαν ανθρωπος δεν πινω δεν πειραζω ουτε μυρμιγκι που λενε και ημουν διπλα του οπως λες.Η γιατρος μας ειπε πως μονο με αυστηροτητα και μεσα σε ορια λειτουργει και ρτσι το παλευω μεσα μου να γινω αυστηρη.Με ποναει και ειναι δυσκολο.Οταν του ειπα γιστι μου τα κρυβεις και δεν μου το λες.Μου απαντησε ντρεπομαι και δεν ειναι ευκολο.Ρχω και την οικογενεια του συνεχεια πανω απο το κεφαλι μου κανε κατι μην τον αφηνεις.Εχω τους γονεις μου εισαι καλα;Ολοι πανω μου και γω δεν ξρρω τον σωστο τροπο αντιμρτωπισης

----------


## oeo

Εχασε τη δουλεια του/παραιτηθηκε,δε μπορει να βρει αλλη και νιωθει αχρηστος(δε ξερεις ποσο μας σκοτωνει εμας τους αντρες αυτο το πραγμα) και το οτι υπαρχει και παιδι το κανει ακομα χειροτερο που δε μπορει να του προσφερει.Ειναι κι αυτος θυμα μιας καταστασης,θελει να δει εστω μια ελπιδα οτι τα πραγματα θα πανε καλα σε αυτο τον τομεα.ΔΗλαδη απ οτι καταλαβα μια φυσιολογικη οικογενεια ηθελε να εχει ο ανθρωπος και το στερειται γιατι δε μπορει να ανταπεξελθει.Προτεινω να κανεις μια προσπαθεια να του δωσεις μια ελπιδα,να του μιλας ευδιαθετα με αισιοδοξια,να κοιτας προγραμματα στον οαεδ κα ινα του λες κατι καλο θα βγει οπου ναι ναι,οτι ειναι γενικο το προβλημα και πρεπει να εχουμε υπομονη κτλ.Τον εχει παρει απο κατω γιατι εχει πιστεψει οτι σιγουρα δε θα μπορεσει ποτε να βρει μια δουλεια της προκοπης που δε θα του τρωει την ψυχη(γιατι μονο τετοιες υπαρχουν πια ΑΝ βρεις και τετοια) για να παιρνει μισθο πεινας που δε φτανει ουτε για ζητω.

----------


## savatage

Καλησπερα KandA. Τραβας ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλο λουκι και χρειαζεσαι και εσυ ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη πριν κλαταρεις.
Αν θελεις διαβασε μια προηγουμενη συζητηση στο φορουμ μιας και τα ιδια ισχυουν και για σενα, με τη διαφορά οτι εσυ εχεις εναν εξτρα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ λογο να εισαι αυστηρη και απολυτη, το παιδι σου.
https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπερα KandA. Τραβας ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλο λουκι και χρειαζεσαι και εσυ ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη πριν κλαταρεις.
> Αν θελεις διαβασε μια προηγουμενη συζητηση στο φορουμ μιας και τα ιδια ισχυουν και για σενα, με τη διαφορά οτι εσυ εχεις εναν εξτρα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ λογο να εισαι αυστηρη και απολυτη, το παιδι σου.
> 5[/url]


Συμφωνω με την savatage , ο αντρας της αδελφης μου ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα , ξεροπινε ουισκι συνεχεια , δεν τον ειχα δει ποτε μεθυσμενο , ειχαν 3 παιδια , δεν αντεξε η αδελφη μου και τον χωρισε το 2001 ( απο το 95 παντρεμενη ) .............ακομη πινει , εχει χασει την δουλεια του , τα λεφτα του , την υγεια του τωρα που πλησιαζει τα 60 , μαυρο χαλι........... χρειαζεται πολυ δυναμη για να κοψεις τι ποτο , δεν την εχουν ολοι, .................δεν εννοω οτι ο αντρας σου ειναι ετσι , αλλα υπαρχει παντα κι αυτη η πλευρα του θεματος , λυπαμαι που το λεω εγω....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλεξανδρε το λαθος μου ειναι οτι τον πιστεψα.Οταν γυρισε ηταν τοσο κοντα στον μικρο που ο μικρος δεθηκε μαζι του.Τα απογευματα ειναι παντα ξυπνιος.Σημερα παω σε ψυχολογο να μου πει πως να δουλεψω τον αποχωρισμο του μπαμπα απο το σπιτι.


 αν τον απομακρυνεις απ το πατερα του μεγαλονοτας θα διαπιστωσεις οτι εχει παρει καπια στιχεια απο σενα

----------


## KandA

Πηγα στ ψυχολογο και με κατατοπισε.Η μεγαλυτερη ζημια εχει γινει απο την οικογενεια του και ειπε να τον απομακρυνω απο εκεο για λιγο και να το παλεψω εγω με αυτον σαν οικογενεια.Να μην ειμαι και πολυ αυστηρη μαζι του συνεχεια και να τον βοηθαω οτι θα τα καταφερει.Ο αντρας μου τελικα για να μην μας χασει αποφασισε να παει σε ομαδα.Η γνωμη της γιστρου ειναι να κλειστει σε μια κλινικη για καποιες μερες για να γινει σωστα η απεξαρτηση.Η δουλεια μου τωρα ειναι να ψαξω να βρω ενα νοσοκομειο που το κανει και να βρω και συντομα.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## KandA

> αν τον απομακρυνεις απ το πατερα του μεγαλονοτας θα διαπιστωσεις οτι εχει παρει καπια στιχεια απο σενα


Ο μικρος επειδη ειναι συνεχεια μαζι μου και ειμαστε συνεχεισ με κοσμο καο δραστηριοτητες εχει παρει παρα πολλα απο εμενα.Ευτυχως η ψυχολογος με καθοδηγησε στο τι να κανω και να πω.Θελω να ελπιζω οτι ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## savatage

> Πηγα στ ψυχολογο και με κατατοπισε.Η μεγαλυτερη ζημια εχει γινει απο την οικογενεια του και ειπε να τον απομακρυνω απο εκεο για λιγο και να το παλεψω εγω με αυτον σαν οικογενεια.Να μην ειμαι και πολυ αυστηρη μαζι του συνεχεια και να τον βοηθαω οτι θα τα καταφερει.Ο αντρας μου τελικα για να μην μας χασει αποφασισε να παει σε ομαδα.Η γνωμη της γιστρου ειναι να κλειστει σε μια κλινικη για καποιες μερες για να γινει σωστα η απεξαρτηση.Η δουλεια μου τωρα ειναι να ψαξω να βρω ενα νοσοκομειο που το κανει και να βρω και συντομα.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.


Μπραβο σου κοριτσι μου! Εισαι πολυ γενναια! Μπορεις και εσυ να πηγαινεις σε συναντησεις οικογενειακων προσωπων εξαρτημενων ατομων, για να λαβεις και εσυ υποστηριξη.

----------


## Macgyver

> .Ο αντρας μου τελικα για να μην μας χασει αποφασισε να παει σε ομαδα.Η γνωμη της γιστρου ειναι να κλειστει σε μια κλινικη για καποιες μερες για να γινει σωστα η απεξαρτηση.Η δουλεια μου τωρα ειναι να ψαξω να βρω ενα νοσοκομειο που το κανει και να βρω και συντομα.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.


Αυτα ειναι πολυ καλα νεα , δειχνει προθυμος να ξεπερασει το προβλημα του , και θα το καταφερει ...........

----------


## KandA

> Μπραβο σου κοριτσι μου! Εισαι πολυ γενναια! Μπορεις και εσυ να πηγαινεις σε συναντησεις οικογενειακων προσωπων εξαρτημενων ατομων, για να λαβεις και εσυ υποστηριξη.


Ειμαι συγκρατημενα χαρουμενη αλλα χαιρομαι που καταφερα μεχρι εδω να φτασω.Οι γνωσεις σας μου δωσανε δυναμη να τα καταφερω.Ποσο σας θαυμαζω και σας ευχαριστω

----------


## KandA

> Αυτα ειναι πολυ καλα νεα , δειχνει προθυμος να ξεπερασει το προβλημα του , και θα το καταφερει ...........


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ολες τις συμβουλες σας.Ελπιζω και ευχομαι να πανε ολα.Μacgyver σε ευχαριστω για τις γνωσεις σου.Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα στην ζωη ολων μας

----------


## KandA

Καλημέρα.Τον Φεβρουάριο σας είχα γράψει για τον άντρα μου.Δυστυχώς όμως πριν απο δυο μήνες πέθανε.Παγκερατίτιδα ήταν η διάγνωση δεν καταφέραμε να τον σώσουμε γιατί δεν άντεξε η καρδιά του.Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ άλλο.Προσπάθησα μέχρι τέλους αλλα τελικά η κατάθλιψη και το ποτό τον νικήσανε.Όσοι πίνετε να κάνετε εξετάσεις και υπέρηχο κοιλίας να βλέπετε σε τι κατάσταση είσαστε και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που γράφω εδω.

----------


## Macgyver

Κατερινα , πολυ λυπαμαι για την εξελιξη αυτη , σουχα γραψει τον Φλεβαρη , αλλα δυστυχως νικηθηκε απ το ποτο ο αντρας σου , η την καρδια του , ατυχια , πραματικα σου συμπαρισταμαι νοερα, ειχα κι εγω προβλημα με το αλκοολ , ........ τα ειλικρινη μου συλλυπητηρια , δειξε οσο μπορεις κουραγιο σε αυτην την δυσκολη κατασταση , δεν εχω λογια .......

----------


## makis1984

Συλλυπητηρια.Να εισαι δυνατη σου ευχομαι

----------


## KandA

Macgyver το ξέρω ότι μου είχες γράψει και με είχατε κατατοπίσει.Προσπάθησε ο άντρας μου αλλα η ζημιά είχε γίνει ήδη.Πόναγε και δεν μας έλεγε τιποτα για να μην μας αγχώσει.Δεν έχω επιλογές εχω ενα παιδί να μεγαλώσω.Απλά σκοπός μου τώρα είναι όσο μπορώ να ενημερώνω ή βοθάω αυτούς που έχουν βάλει το αλκοόλ στην ζωή τους.

----------


## KandA

> Συλλυπητηρια.Να εισαι δυνατη σου ευχομαι


Σ ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver το ξέρω ότι μου είχες γράψει και με είχατε κατατοπίσει.Προσπάθησε ο άντρας μου αλλα η ζημιά είχε γίνει ήδη.Πόναγε και δεν μας έλεγε τιποτα για να μην μας αγχώσει.Δεν έχω επιλογές εχω ενα παιδί να μεγαλώσω.Απλά σκοπός μου τώρα είναι όσο μπορώ να ενημερώνω ή βοθάω αυτούς που έχουν βάλει το αλκοόλ στην ζωή τους.



Μεγαλο το φορτιο που κουβαλας Κατερινα , να χασεις τον ανθρωπο σου , βαρυς ο Σταυρος , θελει πολυ κουραγιο να το ξεπερασεις φανταζομαι ........ κι εγω οπου εντοπιζω στο φορουμ ανθρωπο να πινει , προσπαθω να τον κανω να σταματησει , αλλα συνηθως δεν το καταφερνω , αμα δεν θελει ο ιδιος , δεν κοβεται το ρημαδι το αλκοολ ευκολα .....

----------

